
Quantum fluctuations and life (2004) - lainon
https://arxiv.org/abs/quant-ph/0403017
======
dekhn
I can't take this paper seriously; for example, the author takes little care
to understand the all of the important physical evidence surrounding the
protein folding problem before attempting to claim that quantum fluctuations
influence protein folding.

